# Supply Chain Broken



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Yesterday I went to Office Depot to purchase color ink for my HP printer.

I keep several black inks on inventory but until now I have never inventoried the color ink.
Without a color ink cartridge in the machine it is virtually impossible to print a readable page.

I was shocked to see they had no ink (any color for any printer) in stock. The clerk said they cannot resupply.

I struck out at Walmart and Target. I came home and ordered several from Amazon. I was expecting them to be on back order as well but thought they would automatically ship upon restocking and saving me the hour drive to town constantly to check there. This morning I received notice that Amazon shipped and will deliver Friday.

Erin Scott was right, the supply chain is broken. Just imagine all the businesses that *cannot print paper, which is the lifeblood of commerce! 
*
My son works at an auto parts distributor and says they are out of more and more items that cannot be resupplied.

Brace yourself for impact.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Isn't it wonderful our business leaders have sold their souls to China? Nothing made in USA anymore.

Think about that if we had to fight a war. Turkey, yes Turkey, is making parts for the F35 fighter jet. How smart is that? Not only the parts but the technology too.:vs_no_no_no:

I have not went in a Target store since their bathroom gender confusion. Walmart is to be avoided too.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Go into the local farm supply store and it's ALL made in china. It sucks but sometimes you just have to buy what's needed.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This whole scenario is priceless. Virtually all our antibiotics and many drugs are made in China. Since this virus hit, there has been a lot of hot air blown around on this subject. But I don’t see where anything has been done to correct this situation. Yes we have tried to source drugs from other countries. But I don’t see where anyone has started building domestic priduction facilities. So now the chinese are behaving badly and Trump is antagonizing the shit out of them. So just how is this supposed to work out? Sooner or later someone is going to shoot someone else in the south china sea and then all hell is gonna break loose. And we all are gonna still be sitting here with our thumbs up our backsides because we are still so dependent on our biggest enemy. Our leaders are clueless and the voters that keep electing them are dumber that a box of rocks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> Yesterday I went to Office Depot to purchase color ink for my HP printer.
> 
> I keep several black inks on inventory but until now I have never inventoried the color ink.
> Without a color ink cartridge in the machine it is virtually impossible to print a readable page.
> ...


First off, no cartridges in my printers, they have inkwells, Epson ET-4750 series,

would have used 6 cartridges so far, less than a 1/4 of the ink has been used that came with them.

Now, supply chain wise, I think we are going to see a major drop or cutoff in supplies from chinkoland soon.

The assholes that sent everything there to be made need to be taken out and shot in public, they are traitors.

chinkoland has threatened such on us already, F'K them!.

Meds need to be brought back here ASAP, then anything else strategic to our national security.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As in Ford switching production from cars to ventilators could meds be made in the USA in a similar fashion?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> This whole scenario is priceless. Virtually all our antibiotics and many drugs are made in China. Since this virus hit, there has been a lot of hot air blown around on this subject. But I don't see where anything has been done to correct this situation. Yes we have tried to source drugs from other countries. But I don't see where anyone has started building domestic priduction facilities. So now the chinese are behaving badly and Trump is antagonizing the shit out of them. So just how is this supposed to work out? Sooner or later someone is going to shoot someone else in the south china sea and then all hell is gonna break loose. And we all are gonna still be sitting here with our thumbs up our backsides because we are still so dependent on our biggest enemy. Our leaders are clueless and the voters that keep electing them are dumber that a box of rocks.


Going on 4 months now and markets can't supply toilet paper or dish detergent yet. WTF? Medicine, machine parts, most anything has been outsourced. Why is this not and issue on the upcomong election?

This country is broken and you can blame greedy business leaders and greedy politicians


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is a complex problem. There are some stark realities though.

I'd love to buy exclusively "Made in the U.S.A" 

First, those products are hard to find.

Second, they are expensive.

Take a simple scenario...

You are an average American John Q...married with a couple of kids, etc, etc...

You have invented a little plastic product that you are absolutely certain will sell like hotcakes.

You do your homework and find that you can get these manufactured in China and shipped to your doorstep for a price of $1.00 each.

You check with American manufacturers and find it will end up costing you $8.00 each.

God, you were hoping to sell these little gadgets for $7.99 each and you don't think anyone is willing to pay much more.

What do you do?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Go into the local farm supply store and it's ALL made in china. It sucks but sometimes you just have to buy what's needed.


And the parts are real POS!!!

I'll find used OEM if possible rather than Chi-Com junk.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Is the supply chain really broken??? OR is it just another way to keep people at home??? You can still buy pretty much anything you need, online.....but not in stores. Seems more like the supply has come under heavy control


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> This is a complex problem. There are some stark realities though.
> 
> I'd love to buy exclusively "Made in the U.S.A"
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%, but as I said the critical strategic stuff needs to come back here.

Before the advent of flat screen technology glass CRT's were the only way of viewing anything.

ALL of those tubes were made in South Korea, not one US manufacture had a line for them.

The only source for new electron tubes was Russia, from companies like Svetlana.

I had to buy #811a beam power tetrodes from them for transmitters, guys on Ebay were scalping the hell out of US made NOS.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

America will survive without printer ink.
America will not survive without food.

The wife and I had an awakening when grocery shelves were empty because of corona.
We realized that our 6 to 8 month supply would not be enough for what is surely coming. Especially if Dems gain control.
Bread, for example. Eggs. Both were almost non existent a month ago.

We have fresh eggs, no problem.
The wife has been buying raw ingredients in large quantities. Flour, sugar, etc. Yeast for baking bread is still not available, unless you want to get it on line for 300% to 500% of what it should be.

Garden is going great, chickens are laying, we have plenty of food.
I just field stripped the AK and she’s ready to rock with nothing needed.

Big stuff is about to hit, and those people who keep less than a weeks worth of food, which is the majority, are going to be in a world of hurt.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> As in Ford switching production from cars to ventilators could meds be made in the USA in a similar fashion?


Some of the biggest needs are precursor chemicals for medicines, I know most were made here before the chinko love affair with out traitors.

There are plenty of pill making machines on the market to do them with, look at machines by a company called RB Stokes new and used.

The med companies here can do it if they want to, or forced to. we led the world on med production 50 years ago.

Much of the equipment was tossed out by the makers here because they did not want to pay taxes on the machinery in storage,

I seen it.

I think they are stalling, hoping Trump gets defeated, then business as usual, traitorist bastards!!!

I we do not take back production soon, we will be defeated by the ****** when they are ready to move against us.

We will be defeated as easily as the bushmeat eating bastards of the dark continent were by the europeans.

I could give dozens of examples of supply side fails,

but my blood pressure is going up because of these dollar worshiping bastards FK'N us over!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Dealing with China on any life-saving or health enhancing product is like....agreeing to a duel and trusting the chap you are dueling against to pick the gun for you.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> America will not survive without food.
> 
> Big stuff is about to hit, and those people who keep less than a weeks worth of food, which is the majority, are going to be in a world of hurt.


I agree, there will be a lot of weeding out of the unprepared...

I can understand looting a grocery store if you are starving (I may not agree but i understand) ... the problem is these folks are looting stores and destroying food and stealing cigarettes, beer, chips....

Folks that get past the first 90 days will be doing good


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> Yesterday I went to Office Depot to purchase color ink for my HP printer.
> 
> I keep several black inks on inventory but until now I have never inventoried the color ink.
> Without a color ink cartridge in the machine it is virtually impossible to print a readable page.
> ...


Fellow on the radio yesterday his bank his refusing to cash paper checks..and some stores are refusing to take cash. Too many viruses on it they say. Who wanted a cashless socieity? Who wanted a society with no ink?


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Robie said:


> This is a complex problem. There are some stark realities though.
> 
> I'd love to buy exclusively "Made in the U.S.A"
> 
> ...


Yes, and to exacerbate the disparity in costs China subsidizes a majority of their exports and it is my conviction that the only way they can afford to do so is a combination of "slave" labor and manipulation of their currency.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

How is it legal for stores to not accept legal tender? Virus or not. Crap, could not the virus be anywhere about you? I don't think I've read anything definite on what surfaces it can survive on.

For all debts public and private.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

0rocky said:


> Yes, and to exacerbate the disparity in costs China subsidizes a majority of their exports and it is my conviction that the only way they can afford to do so is a combination of "slave" labor and manipulation of their currency.


They do use slave labor, NORINCO aka NORTH CHINA INDUSTRIES,

one of the places my AK's came from uses political prisoners to build them and to make ammunition.

The company is owned by the chinko army.

Both of the above are known facts.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Fellow on the radio yesterday his bank his refusing to cash paper checks..and some stores are refusing to take cash. Too many viruses on it they say. Who wanted a cashless socieity? Who wanted a society with no ink?


Last week I made a deposit at my bank of 40+ years, all items were checks, no problem with them.

The bank however was still closed to walk in traffic, had to use the drive through as have had to since March.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any parts for pools salt /chlorine generators are unavailable also. 
You must remember in most case a person ask what is the cheapest I can get..... Does not madder if it is poor quality cheapest it the number one goal. You don't see Union workers buy many union products or using union contractors to build their homes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know if anyone remembers but a while back Chinese workers were jumping out of the Apple factory committing suicide.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...factory-reignites-concern-working-conditions/


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> America will survive without printer ink.
> America will not survive without food.
> 
> The wife and I had an awakening when grocery shelves were empty because of corona.
> ...


With your chickens, you also have fresh meat. As for yeast, learn about making or 'capturing' your own as yeast spores are everywhere in the air....so I've read, but haven't tried. Other than learning how to make sourdough. Just need some flour, water and a little sugar....then just keep feeding it everyday until you're ready to bake a batch. Take some of the starter then add more flour & maybe some other ingredients. The starter is your yeast. Just don't use all of it and save some back, that you keep feeding. The longer you feed it & let it work...the more sour it becomes. Can make for some great bread & rolls.

Most cakes, cookies, biscuits & other bakables use baking powder and/or soda for leveling agents and atleast currently are easier to find than yeast.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> How is it legal for stores to not accept legal tender? Virus or not. Crap, could not the virus be anywhere about you? I don't think I've read anything definite on what surfaces it can survive on.
> 
> For all debts public and private.


Our Constitution does say that. But a debt is from a transaction that has already occurred in the past.
At a store counter a future *cash transaction* is about to be entered with no debt incurred but rather an immediate exchange. Therefor, the store can refuse your offer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Regulations, people, regulations!

Government has over-regulated our society...to death.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What we are seeing is the leading edge of a storm that has been brewing for some time. The China bug is not the only domino in the chain. Be prepared


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

jimcosta said:


> Our Constitution does say that. But a debt is from a transaction that has already occurred in the past.
> At a store counter a future *cash transaction* is about to be entered with no debt incurred but rather an immediate exchange. Therefor, the store can refuse your offer.


I look at it a little differently, cashier rings up my purchase, I then owe or have a debt of $xx, I put my purchases in my cart and proceed to pay, cash should work. If I was told beforehand they would not accept cash that might be a different story. What about if you gas your car up, go inside to pay and they won't take cash.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> Our Constitution does say that. But a debt is from a transaction that has already occurred in the past.
> At a store counter a future *cash transaction* is about to be entered with no debt incurred but rather an immediate exchange. Therefor, the store can refuse your offer.


They have tell you before they ring it up that there is a no cash policy.

Once it is recorded in the register it is a debt you owe, cash, CC,

debit card can then be used unless they post otherwise to any of them.

The Asian market I go to has a posting, no CC under $10.00, no bottom on debit or cash or EBT card.

None of the other stores I patronize have any restrictions.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

More than anything else, I truly hope this Covid Crisis is a loud enough wakeup call to bring medicine and technology back to US soil.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> What we are seeing is the leading edge of a storm that has been brewing for some time. The China bug is not the only domino in the chain. Be prepared


I was just talking with the wife as we brought in the two large cartons of canned goods FEDEX delivered to the outside of our gate. (gate really does stay locked shut all the time)

We both follow farming issues - her more than I.
Here is the straight scoop: last years crops were 1/2 that of 2018 due to drought.
This year, the harvest will be about 1/3 of what 2018 was. Due to a late frost in some areas, hail damage in others, and flooding.
Expect shortages and high prices for plant based foods.
With the COVID impacting meat processing plants, we are now seeing sky high supermarket prices on beef. Good thing we don't eat a lot of beef.

Hard times be a'comin, folks. Act accordingly.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bought 36 cans (3 flats) of navy beans at wally world today, added them to the stack I already have.

I am thinking a round 2 of COVID this coming fall-winter IF there is no vaccine for it.

Between wally and BJ's today I noticed a lot of stuff still missing from the shelves.

Even the rice supply at BJ's which was great three weeks ago is down to a single pallet of overpriced Basmati.

The question is, are the suppliers falling short or are people still panic buying???

Higher priced TP and PT were in stock but not the middle or cheaper grades.

There was a thin supply of flour at both stores but no yeast.

I buy a product from BJ's called Near East rice pilaf, comes in a 6 pack, been none since Feb.

I use it as a side dish to chicken caesar salad, ran out a week ago, but have been constantly watching the club for months for it.

It was available at wally @ 30% higher price, bought 6 boxes of it.

There was a whole pallet of hand sanitizer in 2 liter bottles at BJ's today, @ $25.00 a bottle, no one was picking it up though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A conglomerate called Southeast Grocers has been busy buying up smaller competitors.

Our three area towns each has one grocery store. Two have Winn Dixie, the third has a Harveys. Southeast Grocers owns all Harveys and Winn Dixies.
The shelves have been so bare for the last 4 or 5 months that all three stores are "remodeling". They are eliminating entire store length rows of shelving and making the aisles wider.
Makes for less shelf space to fill.
They also are concentrating on "store brand" goods and eliminating others. One example - Green Giant canned vegetables. They are not available here any more.

Same with the frozen food aisles. Smaller, more compact freezer cases, and these are only half full.

I think the shortages are hitting the smaller, rural areas first. But I believe the cities will get there too, maybe this year, maybe next.

It's a problem for us out here in the hinterlands. The only recourse is to drive 40 minutes or more, one way, to areas with more choices in stores.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Another problem which may factor in and make it even worse: truck drivers. LOTS of talk lately about drivers refusing to deliver to areas of riots and lawlessness. And who can blame them… with videos of them being pulled from their cabs, stomped by 100 people, and their payload robbed and looted. Many of the distribution hubs are in these areas, so even rural people may see shortages due to lack of delivery.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm glad summer veggies are coming in, lots, for friends/familly too.

I'm planting more root crops, for SHTF to come.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have noticed all the stores here in Houston are short items and choices. What was once plentiful with lot's of brand choices is no more. HEB had whole isles of empty shelves the other day when I was there. Wally World has been cutting their inventory for months now. Meats are more expensive but can be had, TP is still spotty. They wanted 12 bucks for a small bottle of off brand sanitizer. I Notice even in stores like Best Buy their stock isn't what it once was. Isn't Socialism grand?


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> TP is still spotty.


Holy Shit! You mean they're recycling TP now?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The stores I mentioned service about 350,000 people along with others.

The inventories are down, no doubt due to some pullback on the stores' part,

probably a supply chain problem.

I hope the shortage is from a return of manufacturing to the US and its startup.

With all that is produced in chinko land, we face a very dangerous situation should relations deteriorate.

Trump knows that and is trying to shift production back here, hope it is not "to little too late".

The hell with the trinkets, they can still make them, but strategic goods need to come home.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

What no one is talking about is that what if China no longer wants the U S Dollar that is being inflated and each day becomes more worthless?

Could it be they want value for their goods and the U. S. is having difficulty in finding the value to buy with?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> What no one is talking about is that what if China no longer wants the U S Dollar that is being inflated and each day becomes more worthless?
> 
> Could it be they want value for their goods and the U. S. is having difficulty in finding the value to buy with?


That from a country that constantly manipulates its own money and markets???


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

You are right SOCOM. That is what this war is all about. Everybody is trying to screw everybody and now it is coming out into the open.
My concern is that all wars start as economic wars and some go on to shooting wars. We are somewhere on that scale now.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The US is still the bread basket of the world(depends what you read) China's problem will be trying to feed all its people. You can't eat trinkets.

https://chinapower.csis.org/china-food-security/

Don't need to read everything, just check out the charts, worse comes to worse we can starve them out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> The US is still the bread basket of the world(depends what you read) China's problem will be trying to feed all its people. You can't eat trinkets.
> 
> https://chinapower.csis.org/china-food-security/
> 
> Don't need to read everything, just check out the charts, worse comes to worse we can starve them out.


The enemies within will shut down our food-producing ability as well. 
This is about destroying the idea of nation states and having one authority.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't think we'll be alone when the ship goes down.

https://www.fas.usda.gov/data/percentage-us-agricultural-products-exported

https://share.america.gov/u-s-farmers-feed-world/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Don't think we'll be alone when the ship goes down.
> 
> https://www.fas.usda.gov/data/percentage-us-agricultural-products-exported
> 
> https://share.america.gov/u-s-farmers-feed-world/


That will be the agenda. 
How does that quote go? Whoever controls the food controls the world?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Yea, all things considered, We're still the big dog on the porch.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Don't think we'll be alone when the ship goes down.
> 
> https://www.fas.usda.gov/data/percentage-us-agricultural-products-exported
> 
> https://share.america.gov/u-s-farmers-feed-world/





Denton said:


> That will be the agenda.
> How does that quote go? Whoever controls the food controls the world?


In that meeting last month, the UN did say global. The World Food Program has also been warning of this for months. And yes, they are an arm of the UN.

https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-...tion-due-to-coronavirus-crisis/5441587475902/

I posted a link earlier to the predicted population decline in the US that was done in 2017. They have also a forecast for the globe. It's a very interesting read. Both Russia and China have no noticeable loss while many countries also have a significant loss forecasted. India is actually forecasted to increase it's population. Be sure to look at the population and density for 2017 and 2025.

List of Countries 2017


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Yea, all things considered, We're still the big dog on the porch.


You are thinking We, as in the U.S. that's not at all what I am saying.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Yea, all things considered, We're still the big dog on the porch.


For the time being. They are trying to take out that dog.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> You are thinking We, as in the U.S. that's not at all what I am saying.


Guess I didn't get the gist of it, what did you mean?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Guess I didn't get the gist of it, what did you mean?


The enemies within are those who will make sure there is a shortage. Those who opposed Trump, both politicians and elitists. The globalists who took a blow with Trump's election.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Guess Trump needs to step up his game to weed out the swamp.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I get your drift, create a crisis then come to the rescue? Like they have been doing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I get your drift, create a crisis then come to the rescue? Like they have been doing.


The cost of the Rescue will be freedom and sovereignty. This has been the goal since the attempted League of Nations.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

True that!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Bought 36 cans (3 flats) of navy beans at wally world today, added them to the stack I already have.
> 
> I am thinking a round 2 of COVID this coming fall-winter IF there is no vaccine for it.
> 
> ...


 @SOCOM42, I too like "Near East Rice" , try carolina "Wild Rice Pilaf" 1/2 price and still on shelves $1/package. I need to buy a shitload soon.......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> @SOCOM42, I too like "Near East Rice" , try carolina "Wild Rice Pilaf" 1/2 price and still on shelves $1/package. I need to buy a shitload soon.......


Yes, very soon. 
The masses will soon realize what is happening.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> @SOCOM42, I too like "Near East Rice" , try carolina "Wild Rice Pilaf" 1/2 price and still on shelves $1/package. I need to buy a shitload soon.......


There is none of the Carolina brand products on the shelves, I use their products also.

About an hour ago I went on the BJ's site and placed an order for 3 packs (18 boxes) of the near east pilaf.

About 5 minutes ago I got an Email stating it was out of stock,

it would ship within 30 days or the order would be canceled by them.

Again, the whole supply system smells of collapse in the near future.

To me, they are propping it up the best they can at this point.

I am now wondering if the near east is being produced in chinko land and then packaged here.

That is with made in USA label referring to the box only, that has been done before to other products.

Remember our wonderful politicians in washington killed the "Truth in packaging bill",

they would not want to upset their chinko partners.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

There will be no vaccine that works as intended. Many better alternatives. I would not count on any vaccine doing anything helpful.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

I can currently get everything where I'm at in south Louisiana. I can get TP, lysol spray, discefectant wipes, all meata, all vegies. Even yeast. I dont expect it to stay this way and the prices are up and keep going up. I look at it as a possable last opportunity to stick up on everything I need.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not only foodstuffs in short/no supply. Been wanting a big berkey, out of stock everytime I checked. Finally caught them when they had some, ordered 7/4/2020, delivery today. Checked again-out of stock. You can get them other places but won't get the same warranty for the same price.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Guess Trump needs to step up his game to weed out the swamp.


 The weeding the swap stopped. As predicted Durham sold us out. You get nothing until after the election. That was the plan all along draw it out until they could shut it down.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/du...ation-could-punt-to-after-election-day-source


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More good news seems the Judge in Flynn case told DC court to go xxx them self he is not dismissing the charges. Appeals will last long after next election. You see how this all plays out.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I went to wally world this morning. Fresh cuts of beef, pork, and even chicken were in extremely short supply. Even chicken! I needed apple cider vinegar for canning, none available. There were a few packets of yeast, but none for a bread machine. Certain brands of pasta sauces are unavailable. Yes there is food on the shelves but the selections are far fewer and there are gaping empty shelves in every aisle. I notice that walmart is pushing their “great value” brands and it seems that “national name brands” are becoming more scarce.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I went to wally world this morning. Fresh cuts of beef, pork, and even chicken were in extremely short supply. Even chicken! I needed apple cider vinegar for canning, none available. There were a few packets of yeast, but none for a bread machine. Certain brands of pasta sauces are unavailable. Yes there is food on the shelves but the selections are far fewer and there are gaping empty shelves in every aisle. I notice that walmart is pushing their "great value" brands and it seems that "national name brands" are becoming more scarce.


You are right, The two flats of navy bean cans I bought yesterday were "Great Value" brand, the only ones there,

even the Goya brands were absent.

The last two flats I bought a week ago were Goya brand. plan on having a 100 cans before the fall.

There are a lot more store brands showing up at wally and BJ's,

I just bought 12 boxes of 1,000 packets of equal from BJ's at half their retail price.

I think they are dropping it for their brand which showed up last week.

I will buy more next trip there, have 20 boxes stored as of now.

Earlier I posted about Near East products missing. BJ's had them online, ordered 3 packs,

a short time later I got an Email saying they were out of it.

Just before coming on the forum I checked my Email, NOW they tell me it was shipped! WTF????


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I went to wally world this morning. Fresh cuts of beef, pork, and even chicken were in extremely short supply. Even chicken! I needed apple cider vinegar for canning, none available. There were a few packets of yeast, but none for a bread machine. Certain brands of pasta sauces are unavailable. Yes there is food on the shelves but the selections are far fewer and there are gaping empty shelves in every aisle. I notice that walmart is pushing their "great value" brands and it seems that "national name brands" are becoming more scarce.


I got top round 2 for 2/ $2.99 everything else out pricred


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Up until last year I had a small 5 cubic foot chest freezer which was fine for just the two of us. Last summer I upgraded to a newer, more efficient 7 cubic foot thinking I would never fill it up. Well now that 7 is full and my garden is producing, not to mention my urgent desire to stock more foods for the coming shortages. And I can’t find any freezer for sale anywhere. I’m even looking for used and can’t find anything for sale anywhere. I never thought I would ever see the day of shortages in America. This just shows how far we have fallen as a nation.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Up until last year I had a small 5 cubic foot chest freezer which was fine for just the two of us. Last summer I upgraded to a newer, more efficient 7 cubic foot thinking I would never fill it up. Well now that 7 is full and my garden is producing, not to mention my urgent desire to stock more foods for the coming shortages. And I can't find any freezer for sale anywhere. I'm even looking for used and can't find anything for sale anywhere. I never thought I would ever see the day of shortages in America. This just shows how far we have fallen as a nation.


I have been looking for the last few months for a freezer. Not one to be found. This is starting to get real. Lock, load, and wait.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sucess! I’ve been checking numerous retailers daily now and I just found a freezer on walmart.com. They only had one left. I’m hopeful it’s not a damaged unit that someone returned, but we shall see. I wanted a minimum of 5 cubic ft. This one is just over 3, but hey, beggars can’t be choosers. If it works, all good. If it doesn’t, I’ll return it and I’ll be right back where I started from. I can free up a little additional space by canning some veggies instead of freezing. My problem is that I have a small garden suitable for only two people. The veggies don’t all ripen at the same time so it’s a real pain (and waste of fuel) to process only two or three jars of veggies at a time.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Up until last year I had a small 5 cubic foot chest freezer which was fine for just the two of us. Last summer I upgraded to a newer, more efficient 7 cubic foot thinking I would never fill it up. Well now that 7 is full and my garden is producing, not to mention my urgent desire to stock more foods for the coming shortages. And I can't find any freezer for sale anywhere. I'm even looking for used and can't find anything for sale anywhere. I never thought I would ever see the day of shortages in America. This just shows how far we have fallen as a nation.


I've got 1 freezer empty as I upgraded and kept the chest freezer. That will get filled over the summer.

I don't like to depend on freezers, power goes out, you loose a lot. I need to get a good military diesel genny, that I can run off my 275-gal fuel oil tank, U.S. G.I. 3kW Diesel Generator MEP-831A


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a honda 2kw inverter and a USGI surplus 3kw diesel genny. I also have the 275 gallon furnace oil tank topped up. And just for good measure, 1000 watts of solar panels which easily run my 7 cu ft freezer. My batteries are getting tired and I need to upgrade. News batts are almost $1000 so I’ve been putting it off.

If you haven’t bought the military genny yet, might I suggest you get the one with the newer yanmar diesel and the sound deadening panels. I bought an older model with the Onan diesel and no sound proofing. It works fine but I wish I had got the newer model.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have a honda 2kw inverter and a USGI surplus 3kw diesel genny. I also have the 275 gallon furnace oil tank topped up. And just for good measure, 1000 watts of solar panels which easily run my 7 cu ft freezer. My batteries are getting tired and I need to upgrade. News batts are almost $1000 so I've been putting it off.
> 
> If you haven't bought the military genny yet, might I suggest you get the one with the newer yanmar diesel and the sound deadening panels. I bought an older model with the Onan diesel and no sound proofing. It works fine but I wish I had got the newer model.


Yes the genny with the Yanmar engine is the way to go, 12 hrs run time at load 4 gal fuel. I need to get a spyder controller .and batt bank, solar panels. I have a few panels but just to charge stuff with. 6V and 12V


----------



## tirnan (Jun 18, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> I have been looking for the last few months for a freezer. Not one to be found. This is starting to get real. Lock, load, and wait.


I ordered another freezer for back up around 1 MAY... still not in yet. Luckily I have 1 already, but after sending 2 pigs to freezer camp, I have no room left. My appliance place told me that over 1000 people ordered freezers through their store between April and June. This is a smaller place, not a national chain. I would order one from a place you trust and just wait a couple months until it delivers.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

I have definitely noticed a problem in the supply chain. Things you wouldn't even think would be affected are in short supply. I know some one that works retail in a hardware store and they are having a horrible time getting all manner of items in. Part of it is the warehouse doesn't have it in stock and part of it is they are short staffed at the warehouse as well as the trucking. I have noticed at the grocery store that a lot of name brand items are in short supply. Most of what you see is the store brand items and the selection is pretty thin. Not to mention the prices are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I've noticed lot of empty shelves in Michaels. I did see Chinese news reports that there's flooding going on allover China. That's can't be helping.



> SUMMARY
> Since June, 141 people have died or are missing, 37.89 million have been affected and over 2,246,00 relocated due to floods in 27 provincial-level regions in China, including eastern Anhui and Jiangxi provinces.
> 
> The water levels of 433 rivers in China have crossed the danger mark since early June, with 33 of them rising to historical highs, said the Ministry of Water Resources on Monday.
> ...


more here.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I have been looking for the last few months for a freezer. Not one to be found. This is starting to get real. Lock, load, and wait.


I guess it's a good thing we bought a pressure cooker for canning, does that mean I need to learn to use it now? :vs_worry:


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

I work at an Ace Hardware in the mountains. We got a 6 page letter from hdqtrs with a list of all the manufacturers who supply us and that were curtailing the production of most of their products in order to focus on those which they can make. That is because their supply chain has been shut down. It is the product of JIT manufacturing so you can bet that it hits the food manufacturers as well. Especially when the parts needed to keep machines running can't be had.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tirnan said:


> I ordered another freezer for back up around 1 MAY... still not in yet. Luckily I have 1 already, but after sending 2 pigs to freezer camp, I have no room left. My appliance place told me that over 1000 people ordered freezers through their store between April and June. This is a smaller place, not a national chain. I would order one from a place you trust and just wait a couple months until it delivers.


I have read several postings on this.

I called the local appliance dealer who is the largest mover of them in a 30 mile area.

Asked about a 7 CU Ft. one he laughed, said next year! Had some 3's @ $450.00!!!!!!!

The last 7 CU Ft. I bought was $150.00.

So this is a nationwide problem, demand or dropped production, COVID-19 in Mexico????


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have been hunting a freezer for weeks now. I found a single 3.1 cubic foot off-brand model on walmart.com. and I ordered it expecting the worst. It arrived with only some very minor scratches and amazingly it is holding minus 10 degrees F now for 24 hours so the damned thing works! I wanted a bigger freezer but hey, beggars can’t be choosers!

I hit the local walmart for a small shopping trip this morning only expecting to buy a few items. Seems every time I go there the selections are smaller and prices higher. So I got a little scared and dropped $150 on items that I regularly use (or anticipate using). The items I picked were in very short supply on the shelves. I got the last 2 bottles of sanitizer. Paper towels were scarce. I bought 1 of the last 3 bottles of an alfredo sauce I like. Still no apple cider vinegar. Yeast was scarce. No bread flour. Beef was priced at $10 plus per pound for anything other than hamburger. I bought up items I know we will need for Thanksgiving dinner. At this rate they might not be available in the fall. Things are getting scary.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have been hunting a freezer for weeks now. I found a single 3.1 cubic foot off-brand model on walmart.com. and I ordered it expecting the worst. It arrived with only some very minor scratches and amazingly it is holding minus 10 degrees F now for 24 hours so the damned thing works! I wanted a bigger freezer but hey, beggars can't be choosers!
> 
> I hit the local walmart for a small shopping trip this morning only expecting to buy a few items. Seems every time I go there the selections are smaller and prices higher. So I got a little scared and dropped $150 on items that I regularly use (or anticipate using). The items I picked were in very short supply on the shelves. I got the last 2 bottles of sanitizer. Paper towels were scarce. I bought 1 of the last 3 bottles of an alfredo sauce I like. Still no apple cider vinegar. Yeast was scarce. No bread flour. Beef was priced at $10 plus per pound for anything other than hamburger. I bought up items I know we will need for Thanksgiving dinner. At this rate they might not be available in the fall. Things are getting scary.


Same experience yesterday at the super Walmart and last week.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A few years back a friend had a nearly new upright freezer ~15 cu ft, I got it for $150. I stored my ~ same size older chest freezer, that is sitting now, but by end of garden harvest and hunting this fall have that full too.

My cousin raises beef cattle. If hunting goes sour I can get a half of a steer.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have been hunting a freezer for weeks now. I found a single 3.1 cubic foot off-brand model on walmart.com. and I ordered it expecting the worst. It arrived with only some very minor scratches and amazingly it is holding minus 10 degrees F now for 24 hours so the damned thing works! I wanted a bigger freezer but hey, beggars can't be choosers!
> 
> I hit the local walmart for a small shopping trip this morning only expecting to buy a few items. Seems every time I go there the selections are smaller and prices higher. So I got a little scared and dropped $150 on items that I regularly use (or anticipate using). The items I picked were in very short supply on the shelves. I got the last 2 bottles of sanitizer. Paper towels were scarce. I bought 1 of the last 3 bottles of an alfredo sauce I like. Still no apple cider vinegar. Yeast was scarce. No bread flour. Beef was priced at $10 plus per pound for anything other than hamburger. I bought up items I know we will need for Thanksgiving dinner. At this rate they might not be available in the fall. Things are getting scary.


 @Chiefster23 if you have access to apples make your own cider. Drink some fresh, make some hard (stores excellent), and let some of the hard go to vinegar.

With some simple chemistry equipment it's not hard to titrate the vinegar for acidity %. You just need some volumetrics, a buret, phenolphthalien, and a standard base or primary standard acid to titrate the base . The glassware is all over ebay


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mrs. Spork said:


> I guess it's a good thing we bought a pressure cooker for canning, does that mean I need to learn to use it now? :vs_worry:


Get supplies/tools you need to go with it: Jars, lids, jar tongs, lid magnet, jar funnel, canning books, water bath canner for high acid foods, ascorbic/citric acids or lemon juice to increase acidity, vinegar for pickeled foods, canning salt.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The past few years I froze a lot of garden veggies but this year I am canning more due to limited freezer space. Saving the freezers for mostly meat.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> @Chiefster23 if you have access to apples make your own cider. Drink some fresh, make some hard (stores excellent), and let some of the hard go to vinegar.
> 
> With some simple chemistry equipment it's not hard to titrate the vinegar for acidity %. You just need some volumetrics, a buret, phenolphthalien, and a standard base or primary standard acid to titrate the base . The glassware is all over ebay


Actually I found apple cider vinegar yesterday at an Amish store about 30 miles away and I stocked up. Walmart hasn't had any recently, and still doesn't. I may try making vinegar this apple harvest season.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> The past few years I froze a lot of garden veggies but this year I am canning more due to limited freezer space. Saving the freezers for mostly meat.


My plan too. I bought a quality used 4-burner gas stove top (nice old cast/stainless one) so I can can outside. Plan is to set a "kitchen" outside under a car shelter. I'll hook up a two tub sink to a garden hose and run off the grey water with PVC pipe.

It sucks canning inside when it's > 90 oF


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> My plan too. I bought a quality used 4-burner gas stove top (nice old cast/stainless one) so I can can outside. Plan is to set a "kitchen" outside under a car shelter. I'll hook up a two tub sink to a garden hose and run off the grey water with PVC pipe.
> 
> It sucks canning inside when it's > 90 oF


Great idea! I can outside on a coleman propane camping stove and it is a total pain in the ass. I'm looking for an old cast iron burner unit too. I'd really like to build a purpose-built cabinet to house the burners, propane, and a tub arrangement that would live outside on my back porch but would close up to hide everything inside. We used to have sunday morning flea markets where you could find things like old cast iron stove tops. The freakin virus screwed that all up. So for now I continue to struggle with the too-small camping stove.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Great idea! I can outside on a coleman propane camping stove and it is a total pain in the ass. I'm looking for an old cast iron burner unit too. I'd really like to build a purpose-built cabinet to house the burners, propane, and a tub arrangement that would live outside on my back porch but would close up to hide everything inside. We used to have sunday morning flea markets where you could find things like old cast iron stove tops. The freakin virus screwed that all up. So for now I continue to struggle with the too-small camping stove.


Try to find a coleman white gas or multifuel stove, they work great.

When I was in college I was at the junkyard, scrounging parts for my old PU. I saw a dirty coleman 3-burner in a scrap pile. I asked how much for the stove?

Owner said scrap price don't remember what that was? $40/ton? I think I gave him a dollar. It was filthy greasy, but the grease kept it from rusting. I got out the engine degreaser and got it cleaner.

I set up the fuel cannister (it had a full tank), pumped it up and it worked great! Then I cleaned it up real good and repainted it. Still have it and works great, I've replaced the pump innerds , and keep spare pump parts in the stove. The 3-burner is great as you can use 1, 2, or 3 burners. Great for car camping or SHTF. White gas has gotten pricey though.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have been hunting a freezer for weeks now. I found a single 3.1 cubic foot off-brand model on walmart.com. and I ordered it expecting the worst. It arrived with only some very minor scratches and amazingly it is holding minus 10 degrees F now for 24 hours so the damned thing works! I wanted a bigger freezer but hey, beggars can't be choosers!
> 
> I hit the local walmart for a small shopping trip this morning only expecting to buy a few items. Seems every time I go there the selections are smaller and prices higher. So I got a little scared and dropped $150 on items that I regularly use (or anticipate using). The items I picked were in very short supply on the shelves. I got the last 2 bottles of sanitizer. Paper towels were scarce. I bought 1 of the last 3 bottles of an alfredo sauce I like. Still no apple cider vinegar. Yeast was scarce. No bread flour. Beef was priced at $10 plus per pound for anything other than hamburger. I bought up items I know we will need for Thanksgiving dinner. At this rate they might not be available in the fall. Things are getting scary.


What is it with Apple Cider Vinegar all of a sudden? I have been taking that every day for years and now I can't find any on the shelves anywhere? The grocery shelves are getting thin my friend.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pre-virus I was sluffing a bit and let my stock of supplies shrink a bit. At the beginning of the virus I got serious again and restocked. Actually now I have more in inventory that ever before. I suspect I’m going to need it by winter time. In particular, I’ve already filled my furnace oil supply and coal bin and I have a years worth of propane on hand. Who knows what’s going to be available in six months?

Concerning the vinegar, I’ve found that the local amish stores are better supplied with many goods than the bigger stores like walmart. They have bread flour, yeast, staples, and canning supplies. Prices are a little higher but at least the stuff is on the shelves for purchase.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Try to find a coleman white gas or multifuel stove, they work great.
> 
> *Mad Trapper: * Amazon $130
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Boy_1_in_MO (Jul 17, 2020)

As for the freezer issue, keep an eye out at Wally World. they have been getting in a few every few weeks, (befriend one of the checkers to tip you off:tango_face_wink. (Bought two 5cuft and a 7cuft that way)

I bought a Camp Chef two burner propane stove I bought from Amazon, it uses a 20# propane bottle, to use for canning and emergencies.


----------

